# [SOLVED] IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL win8.1 64bit



## julian121 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi I've been having BSOD since ive had my computer. It came with windows pre-installed and I believe I have narrowed the issue down to a corrupt file ntoskrnl.exe. I first noticed this on Bluescreenviewer. I have downloaded WinDbg and got this from the dump file.


```
Probably caused by : ntoskrnl.exe ( nt+a946f )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------


************* Symbol Path validation summary **************
Response                         Time (ms)     Location
Deferred                                       SRV*c:\symbols*[url]http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols[/url]
0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If a kernel debugger is available get the stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000011, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff802f9f3346f, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
```

Let me Know if you need more.
I tried my best to make sure this is following the posting rules had to unlock permissions and stuff hope i did it right.
Thanks


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL win8.1 64bit*

Hi,

Please refer to the following and reply back accordingly with the required information - http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...tions-windows-8-1-8-0-7-and-vista-452654.html

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## julian121 (Mar 19, 2014)

I cant seem to do step 3. every time i try and run perfmon report it says that the operator or administrator has refused the request. I am using the Admin command promt

Hello I have been having BSOD since i bought my computer.
OS- Windows 8.1
x64
windows 8.0 original
came pre installed
brand new
i re installed windows 8 right when i got it

CPU- Intel i7-4700MQ CPU @ 2.4GHz 2.4GHz
GPU- GeForce GTX 770M
Motherboard- MSI?
Power Supply- MSI?

Manufacturer- MSI
Model#- G51-N1PR523-CB8 or GT70 (not sure exaclt what your looking for)
Laptop
Sorry for posting twice I Hope this one is good enough. had some trouble with the perfmon.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL win8.1 64bit*

Thanks for following the instructions, I've merged your posts.

The attached DMP file is of the *IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)* bug check.

_This indicates that Microsoft Windows or a kernel-mode driver accessed paged memory at DISPATCH_LEVEL or above._

This bug check is issued if paged memory (or invalid memory) is accessed when the IRQL is too high. The error that generates this bug check usually occurs after the installation of a faulty device driver, system service, or BIOS.

*-------------------*

Remove and replace Norton with Windows 8's built-in Windows Defender for temporary troubleshooting purposes as it's likely causing conflicts:

 *Norton removal - *https://support.norton.com/sp/en/us/home/current/solutions/kb20080710133834EN_EndUserProfile_en_us;jsessionid=841A6D40BA6872C47697C6C6B19C8E11.4?entsrc=redirect_pubweb&pvid=f-home

*Windows Defender (how to turn on after removal) - *Windows Defender - Turn On or Off in Windows 8 

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## julian121 (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL win8.1 64bit*

Ok this is without the norton.
Thanks for your help by the way


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL win8.1 64bit*

I'd like to see if we have any other possible 3rd party drivers causing memory corruption, so please enable Driver Verifier:

*Driver Verifier:*

*What is Driver Verifier?*

Driver Verifier is included in Windows 8/8.1, 7, Windows Server 2008 R2, Windows Vista, Windows Server 2008, Windows 2000, Windows XP, and Windows Server 2003 to promote stability and reliability; you can use this tool to troubleshoot driver issues. Windows kernel-mode components can cause system corruption or system failures as a result of an improperly written driver, such as an earlier version of a Windows Driver Model (WDM) driver. 

Essentially, if there's a 3rd party driver believed to be at issue, enabling Driver Verifier will help flush out the rogue driver if it detects a violation.

*Before enabling Driver Verifier, it is recommended to create a System Restore Point:*

Vista - START | type rstrui - create a restore point
Windows 7 - START | type create | select "Create a Restore Point" 
Windows 8 - Restore Point - Create in Windows 8

*How to enable Driver Verifier:*

Start > type "verifier" without the quotes > Select the following options -

*1.* Select - "Create custom settings (for code developers)"
*2.* Select - "Select individual settings from a full list"
*3.* Check the following boxes -
- Special Pool
- Pool Tracking
- Force IRQL Checking
- Deadlock Detection
- Security Checks (Windows 7 & 8)
- DDI compliance checking (Windows 8)
- Miscellaneous Checks
*4.* Select - "Select driver names from a list"
*5.* Click on the "Provider" tab. This will sort all of the drivers by the provider.
*6.* Check EVERY box that is *NOT *provided by Microsoft / Microsoft Corporation.
*7.* Click on Finish.
*8.* Restart.

*Important information regarding Driver Verifier:*

- If Driver Verifier finds a violation, the system will BSOD. To expand on this a bit more for the interested, specifically what Driver Verifier actually does is it looks for any driver making illegal function calls. When and/if this happens, system corruption occurs if allowed to continue. When Driver Verifier is enabled, it is monitoring _*all *_3rd party drivers (as we have it set that way) and when it catches a driver attempting to do this, it will quickly flag that driver as being a troublemaker, and bring down the system safely before any corruption can occur.

- After enabling Driver Verifier and restarting the system, depending on the culprit, if for example the driver is on start-up, you may not be able to get back into normal Windows because Driver Verifier will detect it in violation almost straight away, and as stated above, that will cause / force a BSOD.

If this happens, do *not* panic, do the following:

- Boot into Safe Mode by repeatedly tapping the F8 key during boot-up.

- Once in Safe Mode - Start > Search > type "cmd" without the quotes.

- To turn off Driver Verifier, type in cmd "verifier /reset" without the quotes.
・ Restart and boot into normal Windows.

If your OS became corrupt or you cannot boot into Windows after disabling verifier via Safe Mode: 

- Boot into Safe Mode by repeatedly tapping the F8 key during boot-up.

- Once in Safe Mode - Start > type "system restore" without the quotes.

- Choose the restore point you created earlier.

-- Note that Safe Mode for Windows 8 is a bit different, and you may need to try different methods: 5 Ways to Boot into Safe Mode in Windows 8 & Windows 8.1

*How long should I keep Driver Verifier enabled for?*

I recommend keeping it enabled for at least 24 hours. If you don't BSOD by then, disable Driver Verifier. I will usually say whether or not I'd like for you to keep it enabled any longer.

*My system BSOD'd with Driver Verifier enabled, where can I find the crash dumps?*

They will be located in %systemroot%\Minidump

Any other questions can most likely be answered by this article:
Using Driver Verifier to identify issues with Windows drivers for advanced users


Regards,

Patrick


----------



## julian121 (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL win8.1 64bit*

Alright so it crashed on startup. Heres the report attached


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL win8.1 64bit*

Bad news, it's of the *DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION (c4)* bug check.

_This is the general bug check code for fatal errors found by Driver Verifier.

_However, it failed to detect a driver making invalid function calls, etc. With this said, likely a hardware issue. Please however go ahead and uninstall AVG Secure Search as well as that's known to cause problems.

*Let's run Memtest for NO LESS than ~8 passes (several hours):*


Memtest86+:

*Download Memtest86+ here:*

Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool

*Which should I download?*

You can either download the pre-compiled ISO that you would burn to a CD and then boot from the CD, or you can download the auto-installer for the USB key. What this will do is format your USB drive, make it a bootable device, and then install the necessary files. Both do the same job, it's just up to you which you choose, or which you have available (whether it's CD or USB).

Do note that some older generation motherboards do not support USB-based booting, therefore your only option is CD (or Floppy if you really wanted to). 

*How Memtest works:*

Memtest86 writes a series of test patterns to most memory addresses, reads back the data written, and compares it for errors.

The default pass does 9 different tests, varying in access patterns and test data. A tenth test, bit fade, is selectable from the menu. It writes all memory with zeroes, then sleeps for 90 minutes before checking to see if bits have changed (perhaps because of refresh problems). This is repeated with all ones for a total time of 3 hours per pass.

Many chipsets can report RAM speeds and timings via SPD (Serial Presence Detect) or EPP (Enhanced Performance Profiles), and some even support changing the expected memory speed. If the expected memory speed is overclocked, Memtest86 can test that memory performance is error-free with these faster settings.

Some hardware is able to report the "PAT status" (PAT: enabled or PAT: disabled). This is a reference to Intel Performance acceleration technology; there may be BIOS settings which affect this aspect of memory timing.

This information, if available to the program, can be displayed via a menu option.

Any other questions, they can most likely be answered by reading this great guide here:

FAQ : please read before posting

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## julian121 (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL win8.1 64bit*

I'm 64 bit is it alright if i use the 86 one?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL win8.1 64bit*

Where is it mentioning x86 or x64?


Download - Pre-Compiled Bootable ISO (.zip)


Download - Auto-installer for USB Key (Win 9x/2k/xp/7) **NEW!**
^^ That's either the .ISO or the USB Key installed you're looking for. 

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## julian121 (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL win8.1 64bit*

Ive looked everywhere and theres nothing telling me how to run this thing. Is there a video that shows me how to boot from a usb in 8.1


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL win8.1 64bit*

Some motherboards don't support USB booting, especially older legacy ones. If after you use the USB Key .exe to set up your USB to be bootable/contain the files, you'd restart and go into the BIOS to set your boot priority to USB 1st. After that, you save & exit and then press the key when it asks you to.

If you don't get that message, your motherboard doesn't support USB-based booting and you'll have to burn the .ISO to a CD.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## julian121 (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL win8.1 64bit*

Alright so after setting it to legacy mode and disabling all other boot options i was able to run it. I let it run overnight and when i woke up this morning it said it had found no errors in the previous pass. And it seems there is no way to get a record so i assume all the other passes were successful as well


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL win8.1 64bit*

Hm, it _may _actually be a driver causing problems, but the crash was so sudden on startup that it didn't have enough time to do its job. I cannot say for sure.

Can you try enabling Verifier once more and seeing if it instantly BSOD's on startup?

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## julian121 (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL win8.1 64bit*

Ok so i ran driver verifier with the same settings as last time. I got to the screen with the MSI logo on it and the windows 8 dots at the bottom were spinning for about 5 seconds then it went to the blue screen.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL win8.1 64bit*

Driver Verifier flagged NVIDIA Graphics filter driver - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]6: kd> [B]lmvm nvkflt[/B][/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]start             end                 module name[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]fffff800`0234b000 fffff800`02398000   nvkflt   T (no symbols)           [/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Loaded symbol image file: [COLOR=red]nvkflt.sys[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\nvkflt.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Image name: nvkflt.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Timestamp:        Tue Mar 04 06:12:10 2014 (5315B50A)[/FONT]
```
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=nvkflt.sys

Yours are 1 week old. Did you update the driver for 8.1?

Is this an OEM version of Windows or full retail?

If Windows came with the system, go to MSI support and download the NVIDIA drivers there - 

MSI Europe - Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Mainboard, Graphics and more

If not, go to NVIDIA - http://www.geforce.com/drivers

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## julian121 (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL win8.1 64bit*

It came with it installed. I did ask for a windows 8 recovery disk though. After the first couple of crashes I used it to re install windows. And I have and use the Geforce experience and my drivers are up to date. Do I have to always download them from MSI


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL win8.1 64bit*

In this case, yes - go to MSI and download their latest version drivers for your NVIDIA GeForce card --- for Windows 8.1 -- even if it is an inferior version to what you now have installed.

OEMs (MSI in this case) often modify drivers - usually video.


----------



## julian121 (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL win8.1 64bit*

is there any way i can change that?
And I just checked I cant find mine I have the Geforce GTX 770M I cant tell if any of those are mine.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL win8.1 64bit*

Sorry... change what? (Not following you here)


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL win8.1 64bit*

Which GT70 product do you have?

http://eu.msi.com/search/gt70 /product


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL win8.1 64bit*

Got it -

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]      System Model: GT70 2OC/2OD[/FONT]
```
brb


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL win8.1 64bit*

Please create a system restore point while I look through the downloaded ZIP file from MSI.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL win8.1 64bit*

Try this one - latest NVIDIA driver from MSI -


```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
title   Nvidia GTX770M/GTX780M/QUADRO K3000M/K3100M/K4100M Graphic Card 
type  VGA
os  Win8.1 64
language  English
update  2013-11-01
version   327.39
size  316.65 MB
file  download
[/FONT]
```
317 MB ZIP file - http://download.msi.com/nb_drivers/..._k3000m_k3100m_k4100m_9.18.13.2739_818764.zip

Un-zip; run setup.exe and see what happens.

You have the system restore point to fall back on if unforeseen disaster strikes!

That site is infuriating - very confusing to me. :0

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## julian121 (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL win8.1 64bit*

Oh wow sorry didnt see there was a second page. Ill download that right now. Im not a fan of msi's website either


----------



## julian121 (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL win8.1 64bit*

Alright I downloaded the driver you provided should I run driver verifier again?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL win8.1 64bit*

Yes..


----------



## julian121 (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL win8.1 64bit*

Alright driver verifier picked something up again. Here's the latest report.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL win8.1 64bit*

The same driver was flagged; different timestamp -


```
[FONT=Lucida Console]2: kd>[B] lmvm nvkflt[/B][/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]start             end                 module name[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]fffff800`01e5a000 fffff800`01ea7000   nvkflt   T (no symbols)           [/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]  Loaded symbol image file: [COLOR=red]nvkflt.sys[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]  Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\nvkflt.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]  Image name: nvkflt.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]  Timestamp:        Sun [COLOR=red]Sep 29[/COLOR] 15:20:41 [COLOR=red]2013[/COLOR] (52487D89)[/FONT]
```
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=nvkflt.sys

How is the system running/ performing in general?

NVIDIA drivers have been falsely flagged in recent months - Windows 8.1 only AFAIK.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.2.9200.16384 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\AppData\Local\Temp\Temp1_Report.zip\032314-16937-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*a:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9600 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 9600.16452.amd64fre.winblue_gdr.131030-1505
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff802`c2218000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff802`c24dc990
Debug session time: Sun Mar 23 13:50:27.522 2014 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:07.277
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
.........................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
....
ERROR: FindPlugIns 8007007b
ERROR: Some plugins may not be available [8007007b]
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck C4, {2000e, fffff80000362be0, 0, 0}

*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvkflt.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvkflt.sys
Probably caused by : nvkflt.sys ( nvkflt+3879c )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v
ERROR: FindPlugIns 8007007b
ERROR: Some plugins may not be available [8007007b]
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION (c4)
A device driver attempting to corrupt the system has been caught.  This is
because the driver was specified in the registry as being suspect (by the
administrator) and the kernel has enabled substantial checking of this driver.
If the driver attempts to corrupt the system, bugchecks 0xC4, 0xC1 and 0xA will
be among the most commonly seen crashes.
Arguments:
Arg1: 000000000002000e, ID of the 'IrqlIoPassive5' rule that was violated.
Arg2: fffff80000362be0, A pointer to the string describing the violated rule condition.
Arg3: 0000000000000000, An optional pointer to the rule state variable(s).
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Reserved (unused)

Debugging Details:
------------------


DV_VIOLATED_CONDITION:  IoGetDeviceObjectPointer should only be called at IRQL = PASSIVE_LEVEL.

DV_MSDN_LINK: !url http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=216031

DV_RULE_INFO: !ruleinfo 0x2000e

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_IrqlIoPassive5_XDV

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  1

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff8000035a258 to fffff802c2365ca0

STACK_TEXT:  
ffffd000`20a939d8 fffff800`0035a258 : 00000000`000000c4 00000000`0002000e fffff800`00362be0 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
ffffd000`20a939e0 fffff800`0034f4b3 : ffffd000`20a93b38 ffffd000`20a93b38 ffffe000`05a43000 fffff802`c287a092 : VerifierExt!SLIC_abort+0x5c
ffffd000`20a93a20 fffff800`0034f4e4 : ffffd000`20a93ea0 fffff802`c288c81e fffff800`00120010 fffff800`01e9ab20 : VerifierExt!SLIC_IoGetDeviceObjectPointer_entry_IrqlIoPassive5+0x23
ffffd000`20a93a50 fffff800`01e9279c : ffffcf80`004faea0 ffffe000`05a43000 00000000`00000000 fffff802`c288bf4c : VerifierExt!IoGetDeviceObjectPointer_wrapper+0x30
ffffd000`20a93a80 ffffcf80`004faea0 : ffffe000`05a43000 00000000`00000000 fffff802`c288bf4c 00000000`00000000 : nvkflt+0x3879c
ffffd000`20a93a88 ffffe000`05a43000 : 00000000`00000000 fffff802`c288bf4c 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0xffffcf80`004faea0
ffffd000`20a93a90 00000000`00000000 : fffff802`c288bf4c 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0xffffe000`05a43000


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nvkflt+3879c
fffff800`01e9279c ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  4

SYMBOL_NAME:  nvkflt+3879c

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nvkflt

IMAGE_NAME:  nvkflt.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  52487d89

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xc4_IrqlIoPassive5_XDV_VRF_nvkflt+3879c

BUCKET_ID:  0xc4_IrqlIoPassive5_XDV_VRF_nvkflt+3879c

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> lmvm nvkflt
start             end                 module name
fffff800`01e5a000 fffff800`01ea7000   nvkflt   T (no symbols)           
    Loaded symbol image file: nvkflt.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\nvkflt.sys
    Image name: nvkflt.sys
    Timestamp:        Sun Sep 29 15:20:41 2013 (52487D89)
    CheckSum:         00053528
    ImageSize:        0004D000
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
2: kd> k
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
ffffd000`20a939d8 fffff800`0035a258 nt!KeBugCheckEx
ffffd000`20a939e0 fffff800`0034f4b3 VerifierExt!SLIC_abort+0x5c
ffffd000`20a93a20 fffff800`0034f4e4 VerifierExt!SLIC_IoGetDeviceObjectPointer_entry_IrqlIoPassive5+0x23
ffffd000`20a93a50 fffff800`01e9279c VerifierExt!IoGetDeviceObjectPointer_wrapper+0x30
ffffd000`20a93a80 ffffcf80`004faea0 nvkflt+0x3879c
ffffd000`20a93a88 ffffe000`05a43000 0xffffcf80`004faea0
ffffd000`20a93a90 00000000`00000000 0xffffe000`05a43000
2: kd> kv
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
ffffd000`20a939d8 fffff800`0035a258 : 00000000`000000c4 00000000`0002000e fffff800`00362be0 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
ffffd000`20a939e0 fffff800`0034f4b3 : ffffd000`20a93b38 ffffd000`20a93b38 ffffe000`05a43000 fffff802`c287a092 : VerifierExt!SLIC_abort+0x5c
ffffd000`20a93a20 fffff800`0034f4e4 : ffffd000`20a93ea0 fffff802`c288c81e fffff800`00120010 fffff800`01e9ab20 : VerifierExt!SLIC_IoGetDeviceObjectPointer_entry_IrqlIoPassive5+0x23
ffffd000`20a93a50 fffff800`01e9279c : ffffcf80`004faea0 ffffe000`05a43000 00000000`00000000 fffff802`c288bf4c : VerifierExt!IoGetDeviceObjectPointer_wrapper+0x30
ffffd000`20a93a80 ffffcf80`004faea0 : ffffe000`05a43000 00000000`00000000 fffff802`c288bf4c 00000000`00000000 : nvkflt+0x3879c
ffffd000`20a93a88 ffffe000`05a43000 : 00000000`00000000 fffff802`c288bf4c 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0xffffcf80`004faea0
ffffd000`20a93a90 00000000`00000000 : fffff802`c288bf4c 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0xffffe000`05a43000
2: kd> lmnt;lmntsm
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00000000 fffff800`00088000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Sep 21 03:58:34 2013 (523D51AA)
fffff800`000a6000 fffff800`0010c000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Thu Aug 22 07:40:16 2013 (5215F8A0)
fffff800`0010c000 fffff800`0011a000   werkernel werkernel.sys Thu Aug 22 07:40:24 2013 (5215F8A8)
fffff800`0011a000 fffff800`0017c000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Thu Aug 22 07:40:20 2013 (5215F8A4)
fffff800`0017c000 fffff800`0019e000   tm       tm.sys       Thu Aug 22 07:39:33 2013 (5215F875)
fffff800`0019e000 fffff800`001b3000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Sep 14 09:57:19 2013 (52346B3F)
fffff800`001b3000 fffff800`001bd000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Thu Aug 22 07:40:26 2013 (5215F8AA)
fffff800`00200000 fffff800`002cf000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:56 2013 (5215F850)
fffff800`002cf000 fffff800`002e0000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Thu Aug 22 07:39:03 2013 (5215F857)
fffff800`002eb000 fffff800`00348000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Thu Aug 22 07:39:22 2013 (5215F86A)
fffff800`00348000 fffff800`003bc000   VerifierExt VerifierExt.sys Sat Sep 14 07:40:56 2013 (52344B48)
fffff800`003bc000 fffff800`003d4000   acpiex   acpiex.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:37:47 2013 (5215F80B)
fffff800`003d4000 fffff800`003df000   WppRecorder WppRecorder.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:40 2013 (5215F87C)
fffff800`00400000 fffff800`0048b000   cng      cng.sys      Thu Aug 22 07:38:09 2013 (5215F821)
fffff800`00496000 fffff800`004a0000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:03 2013 (5215F857)
fffff800`004a0000 fffff800`004e9000   pci      pci.sys      Thu Aug 22 07:38:31 2013 (5215F837)
fffff800`004ec000 fffff800`00571000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Tue Oct 08 03:40:38 2013 (5253B6F6)
fffff800`00571000 fffff800`0057b000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Thu Aug 22 07:40:23 2013 (5215F8A7)
fffff800`0057b000 fffff800`00588000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:49 2013 (5215F849)
fffff800`00588000 fffff800`005a4000   pdc      pdc.sys      Fri Nov 01 00:58:42 2013 (52733502)
fffff800`005a4000 fffff800`005bc000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:40:20 2013 (5215F8A4)
fffff800`00634000 fffff800`00692000   spaceport spaceport.sys Wed Oct 30 18:38:47 2013 (52718A77)
fffff800`00692000 fffff800`006a7000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:39:53 2013 (5215F889)
fffff800`006a7000 fffff800`00706000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:40:23 2013 (5215F8A7)
fffff800`00706000 fffff800`00721000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Thu Aug 22 07:40:04 2013 (5215F894)
fffff800`00721000 fffff800`0075e000   WdFilter WdFilter.sys Wed Oct 23 20:12:09 2013 (526865D9)
fffff800`0075e000 fffff800`007d7000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Thu Aug 22 07:37:08 2013 (5215F7E4)
fffff800`00800000 fffff800`0085c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:40:18 2013 (5215F8A2)
fffff800`0085c000 fffff800`00872000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:45 2013 (5215F845)
fffff800`00872000 fffff800`0088e000   disk     disk.sys     Thu Aug 22 07:39:47 2013 (5215F883)
fffff800`008a4000 fffff800`00b75000   iaStorA  iaStorA.sys  Mon Mar 18 19:36:36 2013 (5147A504)
fffff800`00b75000 fffff800`00bd4000   storport storport.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:03 2013 (5215F857)
fffff800`00bd4000 fffff800`00bee000   EhStorClass EhStorClass.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:15 2013 (5215F827)
fffff800`00c00000 fffff800`00c45000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Oct 12 19:49:41 2013 (5259E015)
fffff800`00c45000 fffff800`00c5c000   mup      mup.sys      Thu Aug 22 07:40:28 2013 (5215F8AC)
fffff800`00c66000 fffff800`00e5c000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Aug 22 04:48:02 2013 (5215D042)
fffff800`00e5c000 fffff800`00e78000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Sep 21 03:59:44 2013 (523D51F0)
fffff800`00e78000 fffff800`00e88000   pcw      pcw.sys      Thu Aug 22 04:46:34 2013 (5215CFEA)
fffff800`00e88000 fffff800`00e93000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Thu Aug 22 04:46:33 2013 (5215CFE9)
fffff800`00e93000 fffff800`00fab000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sun Nov 24 18:30:24 2013 (52928C10)
fffff800`00fab000 fffff800`00fdf000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:37:32 2013 (5215F7FC)
fffff800`00fdf000 fffff800`00fee000   intelpep intelpep.sys Sat Nov 09 03:45:55 2013 (527DF643)
fffff800`01000000 fffff800`01093000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Sep 21 03:58:16 2013 (523D5198)
fffff800`01093000 fffff800`0109e000   nvpciflt nvpciflt.sys Sun Sep 29 15:20:25 2013 (52487D79)
fffff800`0109e000 fffff800`0131a000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Tue Jan 28 19:40:05 2014 (52E84DE5)
fffff800`0131a000 fffff800`01386000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Thu Aug 22 07:36:38 2013 (5215F7C6)
fffff800`01386000 fffff800`013ab000   wfplwfs  wfplwfs.sys  Sat Oct 12 19:46:38 2013 (5259DF5E)
fffff800`013ab000 fffff800`013fb000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Fri Jan 31 07:14:07 2014 (52EB938F)
fffff800`01400000 fffff800`01493000   afd      afd.sys      Thu Aug 22 07:36:50 2013 (5215F7D2)
fffff800`01493000 fffff800`014ab000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:05 2013 (5215F81D)
fffff800`014ab000 fffff800`014bc000   netbios  netbios.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:38:58 2013 (5215F852)
fffff800`014c4000 fffff800`0151a000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Thu Aug 22 04:46:47 2013 (5215CFF7)
fffff800`0151a000 fffff800`0152f000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Thu Aug 22 07:40:03 2013 (5215F893)
fffff800`0152f000 fffff800`0153b000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Thu Aug 22 07:40:18 2013 (5215F8A2)
fffff800`0153b000 fffff800`01587000   netbt    netbt.sys    Thu Aug 22 07:37:01 2013 (5215F7DD)
fffff800`01587000 fffff800`015f7000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Tue Dec 17 02:21:22 2013 (52AFFB72)
fffff800`01800000 fffff800`01810000   avgtpx64 avgtpx64.sys Tue Mar 04 07:14:14 2014 (5315C396)
fffff800`01810000 fffff800`0181e000   BasicRender BasicRender.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:27 2013 (5215F86F)
fffff800`0181e000 fffff800`01832000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Thu Aug 22 07:40:25 2013 (5215F8A9)
fffff800`01832000 fffff800`0183e000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Thu Aug 22 07:40:24 2013 (5215F8A8)
fffff800`0183e000 fffff800`0185e000   tdx      tdx.sys      Thu Aug 22 07:36:34 2013 (5215F7C2)
fffff800`0185e000 fffff800`0186c000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Thu Aug 22 07:39:01 2013 (5215F855)
fffff800`0186c000 fffff800`01877000   ws2ifsl  ws2ifsl.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:40:03 2013 (5215F893)
fffff800`01877000 fffff800`018a1000   pacer    pacer.sys    Thu Aug 22 07:36:06 2013 (5215F7A6)
fffff800`018ac000 fffff800`01b7d000   dump_iaStorA dump_iaStorA.sys Mon Mar 18 19:36:36 2013 (5147A504)
fffff800`01b7d000 fffff800`01b93000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:55 2013 (5215F88B)
fffff800`01b93000 fffff800`01bc1000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Thu Aug 22 04:46:35 2013 (5215CFEB)
fffff800`01bc1000 fffff800`01bef000   ccSetx64 ccSetx64.sys Fri May 25 15:34:57 2012 (4FBFDEE1)
fffff800`01bef000 fffff800`01bf8000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Aug 22 07:40:24 2013 (5215F8A8)
fffff800`01bf8000 fffff800`01c00000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Thu Aug 22 07:40:24 2013 (5215F8A8)
fffff800`01c00000 fffff800`01c61000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Jan 07 18:42:20 2014 (52CC90DC)
fffff800`01c61000 fffff800`01c73000   BasicDisplay BasicDisplay.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:31 2013 (5215F873)
fffff800`01c73000 fffff800`01ded000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Tue Jan 07 02:27:12 2014 (52CBAC50)
fffff800`01ded000 fffff800`01dff000   watchdog watchdog.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:48 2013 (5215F884)
fffff800`01e5a000 fffff800`01ea7000   nvkflt   nvkflt.sys   Sun Sep 29 15:20:41 2013 (52487D89)
fffff800`01ea7000 fffff800`01eb5000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Thu Aug 22 07:36:34 2013 (5215F7C2)
fffff800`01eb5000 fffff800`01ec1000   npsvctrig npsvctrig.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:22 2013 (5215F82E)
fffff800`01ec1000 fffff800`01ecd000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:41 2013 (5215F87D)
fffff800`01ecd000 fffff800`01ef3000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Thu Aug 22 07:38:00 2013 (5215F818)
fffff800`01f03000 fffff800`01f1a000   ahcache  ahcache.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:39:54 2013 (5215F88A)
fffff800`01f1a000 fffff800`01f24a80   SaiBus   SaiBus.sys   Tue Apr 16 13:17:23 2013 (516D87A3)
fffff800`01f25000 fffff800`01f34000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:48 2013 (5215F848)
fffff800`01f34000 fffff800`01f3f000   kdnic    kdnic.sys    Thu Aug 22 07:38:26 2013 (5215F832)
fffff800`01f3f000 fffff800`01f50000   umbus    umbus.sys    Thu Aug 22 07:38:59 2013 (5215F853)
fffff800`01f50000 fffff800`01f6db00   RzDxgk   RzDxgk.sys   Mon Jan 27 14:07:41 2014 (52E6AE7D)
fffff800`02029000 fffff800`02b22000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sun Sep 29 15:19:48 2013 (52487D54)
fffff802`c158f000 fffff802`c1598000   kd       kd.dll       Thu Aug 22 07:40:43 2013 (5215F8BB)
fffff802`c2218000 fffff802`c2999000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Oct 30 18:52:12 2013 (52718D9C)
fffff802`c2999000 fffff802`c2a08000   hal      hal.dll      Fri Dec 27 07:15:40 2013 (52BD6F6C)

Unloaded modules:
fffff800`01ef3000 fffff800`01f03000   dam.sys 
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00010000
fffff800`01e7e000 fffff800`01fd2000   bwcW8x64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00154000
fffff800`0048b000 fffff800`00496000   WdBoot.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff800`00fee000 fffff800`00ffa000   hwpolicy.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
start             end                 module name
fffff800`004ec000 fffff800`00571000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Tue Oct 08 03:40:38 2013 (5253B6F6)
fffff800`003bc000 fffff800`003d4000   acpiex   acpiex.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:37:47 2013 (5215F80B)
fffff800`01400000 fffff800`01493000   afd      afd.sys      Thu Aug 22 07:36:50 2013 (5215F7D2)
fffff800`01f03000 fffff800`01f1a000   ahcache  ahcache.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:39:54 2013 (5215F88A)
fffff800`01800000 fffff800`01810000   avgtpx64 avgtpx64.sys Tue Mar 04 07:14:14 2014 (5315C396)
fffff800`01c61000 fffff800`01c73000   BasicDisplay BasicDisplay.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:31 2013 (5215F873)
fffff800`01810000 fffff800`0181e000   BasicRender BasicRender.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:27 2013 (5215F86F)
fffff800`01bf8000 fffff800`01c00000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Thu Aug 22 07:40:24 2013 (5215F8A8)
fffff800`001b3000 fffff800`001bd000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Thu Aug 22 07:40:26 2013 (5215F8AA)
fffff800`01bc1000 fffff800`01bef000   ccSetx64 ccSetx64.sys Fri May 25 15:34:57 2012 (4FBFDEE1)
fffff800`01b93000 fffff800`01bc1000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Thu Aug 22 04:46:35 2013 (5215CFEB)
fffff800`00000000 fffff800`00088000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Sep 21 03:58:34 2013 (523D51AA)
fffff800`014c4000 fffff800`0151a000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Thu Aug 22 04:46:47 2013 (5215CFF7)
fffff800`0011a000 fffff800`0017c000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Thu Aug 22 07:40:20 2013 (5215F8A4)
fffff800`00400000 fffff800`0048b000   cng      cng.sys      Thu Aug 22 07:38:09 2013 (5215F821)
fffff800`01f25000 fffff800`01f34000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:48 2013 (5215F848)
fffff800`0151a000 fffff800`0152f000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Thu Aug 22 07:40:03 2013 (5215F893)
fffff800`01ecd000 fffff800`01ef3000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Thu Aug 22 07:38:00 2013 (5215F818)
fffff800`00872000 fffff800`0088e000   disk     disk.sys     Thu Aug 22 07:39:47 2013 (5215F883)
fffff800`0152f000 fffff800`0153b000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Thu Aug 22 07:40:18 2013 (5215F8A2)
fffff800`01b7d000 fffff800`01b93000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:55 2013 (5215F88B)
fffff800`018ac000 fffff800`01b7d000   dump_iaStorA dump_iaStorA.sys Mon Mar 18 19:36:36 2013 (5147A504)
fffff800`01c73000 fffff800`01ded000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Tue Jan 07 02:27:12 2014 (52CBAC50)
fffff800`01c00000 fffff800`01c61000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Jan 07 18:42:20 2014 (52CC90DC)
fffff800`00bd4000 fffff800`00bee000   EhStorClass EhStorClass.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:15 2013 (5215F827)
fffff800`0085c000 fffff800`00872000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:45 2013 (5215F845)
fffff800`00800000 fffff800`0085c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:40:18 2013 (5215F8A2)
fffff800`00e88000 fffff800`00e93000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Thu Aug 22 04:46:33 2013 (5215CFE9)
fffff800`01000000 fffff800`01093000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Sep 21 03:58:16 2013 (523D5198)
fffff800`0131a000 fffff800`01386000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Thu Aug 22 07:36:38 2013 (5215F7C6)
fffff802`c2999000 fffff802`c2a08000   hal      hal.dll      Fri Dec 27 07:15:40 2013 (52BD6F6C)
fffff800`008a4000 fffff800`00b75000   iaStorA  iaStorA.sys  Mon Mar 18 19:36:36 2013 (5147A504)
fffff800`00fdf000 fffff800`00fee000   intelpep intelpep.sys Sat Nov 09 03:45:55 2013 (527DF643)
fffff802`c158f000 fffff802`c1598000   kd       kd.dll       Thu Aug 22 07:40:43 2013 (5215F8BB)
fffff800`01f34000 fffff800`01f3f000   kdnic    kdnic.sys    Thu Aug 22 07:38:26 2013 (5215F832)
fffff800`00e5c000 fffff800`00e78000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Sep 21 03:59:44 2013 (523D51F0)
fffff800`00fab000 fffff800`00fdf000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:37:32 2013 (5215F7FC)
fffff800`000a6000 fffff800`0010c000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Thu Aug 22 07:40:16 2013 (5215F8A0)
fffff800`00706000 fffff800`00721000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Thu Aug 22 07:40:04 2013 (5215F894)
fffff800`01832000 fffff800`0183e000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Thu Aug 22 07:40:24 2013 (5215F8A8)
fffff800`00496000 fffff800`004a0000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:03 2013 (5215F857)
fffff800`002eb000 fffff800`00348000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Thu Aug 22 07:39:22 2013 (5215F86A)
fffff800`01ec1000 fffff800`01ecd000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:41 2013 (5215F87D)
fffff800`00c45000 fffff800`00c5c000   mup      mup.sys      Thu Aug 22 07:40:28 2013 (5215F8AC)
fffff800`00e93000 fffff800`00fab000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sun Nov 24 18:30:24 2013 (52928C10)
fffff800`014ab000 fffff800`014bc000   netbios  netbios.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:38:58 2013 (5215F852)
fffff800`0153b000 fffff800`01587000   netbt    netbt.sys    Thu Aug 22 07:37:01 2013 (5215F7DD)
fffff800`0075e000 fffff800`007d7000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Thu Aug 22 07:37:08 2013 (5215F7E4)
fffff800`0181e000 fffff800`01832000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Thu Aug 22 07:40:25 2013 (5215F8A9)
fffff800`01eb5000 fffff800`01ec1000   npsvctrig npsvctrig.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:22 2013 (5215F82E)
fffff800`01ea7000 fffff800`01eb5000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Thu Aug 22 07:36:34 2013 (5215F7C2)
fffff802`c2218000 fffff802`c2999000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Oct 30 18:52:12 2013 (52718D9C)
fffff800`00c66000 fffff800`00e5c000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Aug 22 04:48:02 2013 (5215D042)
fffff800`01bef000 fffff800`01bf8000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Aug 22 07:40:24 2013 (5215F8A8)
fffff800`01e5a000 fffff800`01ea7000   nvkflt   nvkflt.sys   Sun Sep 29 15:20:41 2013 (52487D89)
fffff800`02029000 fffff800`02b22000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sun Sep 29 15:19:48 2013 (52487D54)
fffff800`01093000 fffff800`0109e000   nvpciflt nvpciflt.sys Sun Sep 29 15:20:25 2013 (52487D79)
fffff800`01877000 fffff800`018a1000   pacer    pacer.sys    Thu Aug 22 07:36:06 2013 (5215F7A6)
fffff800`005a4000 fffff800`005bc000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:40:20 2013 (5215F8A4)
fffff800`004a0000 fffff800`004e9000   pci      pci.sys      Thu Aug 22 07:38:31 2013 (5215F837)
fffff800`00e78000 fffff800`00e88000   pcw      pcw.sys      Thu Aug 22 04:46:34 2013 (5215CFEA)
fffff800`00588000 fffff800`005a4000   pdc      pdc.sys      Fri Nov 01 00:58:42 2013 (52733502)
fffff800`0019e000 fffff800`001b3000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Sep 14 09:57:19 2013 (52346B3F)
fffff800`01587000 fffff800`015f7000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Tue Dec 17 02:21:22 2013 (52AFFB72)
fffff800`00c00000 fffff800`00c45000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Oct 12 19:49:41 2013 (5259E015)
fffff800`01f50000 fffff800`01f6db00   RzDxgk   RzDxgk.sys   Mon Jan 27 14:07:41 2014 (52E6AE7D)
fffff800`01f1a000 fffff800`01f24a80   SaiBus   SaiBus.sys   Tue Apr 16 13:17:23 2013 (516D87A3)
fffff800`00634000 fffff800`00692000   spaceport spaceport.sys Wed Oct 30 18:38:47 2013 (52718A77)
fffff800`00b75000 fffff800`00bd4000   storport storport.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:03 2013 (5215F857)
fffff800`0109e000 fffff800`0131a000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Tue Jan 28 19:40:05 2014 (52E84DE5)
fffff800`0185e000 fffff800`0186c000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Thu Aug 22 07:39:01 2013 (5215F855)
fffff800`0183e000 fffff800`0185e000   tdx      tdx.sys      Thu Aug 22 07:36:34 2013 (5215F7C2)
fffff800`0017c000 fffff800`0019e000   tm       tm.sys       Thu Aug 22 07:39:33 2013 (5215F875)
fffff800`01f3f000 fffff800`01f50000   umbus    umbus.sys    Thu Aug 22 07:38:59 2013 (5215F853)
fffff800`0057b000 fffff800`00588000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:49 2013 (5215F849)
fffff800`00348000 fffff800`003bc000   VerifierExt VerifierExt.sys Sat Sep 14 07:40:56 2013 (52344B48)
fffff800`00692000 fffff800`006a7000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:39:53 2013 (5215F889)
fffff800`006a7000 fffff800`00706000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:40:23 2013 (5215F8A7)
fffff800`013ab000 fffff800`013fb000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Fri Jan 31 07:14:07 2014 (52EB938F)
fffff800`01493000 fffff800`014ab000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:05 2013 (5215F81D)
fffff800`01ded000 fffff800`01dff000   watchdog watchdog.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:48 2013 (5215F884)
fffff800`00200000 fffff800`002cf000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:56 2013 (5215F850)
fffff800`00721000 fffff800`0075e000   WdFilter WdFilter.sys Wed Oct 23 20:12:09 2013 (526865D9)
fffff800`002cf000 fffff800`002e0000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Thu Aug 22 07:39:03 2013 (5215F857)
fffff800`0010c000 fffff800`0011a000   werkernel werkernel.sys Thu Aug 22 07:40:24 2013 (5215F8A8)
fffff800`01386000 fffff800`013ab000   wfplwfs  wfplwfs.sys  Sat Oct 12 19:46:38 2013 (5259DF5E)
fffff800`00571000 fffff800`0057b000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Thu Aug 22 07:40:23 2013 (5215F8A7)
fffff800`003d4000 fffff800`003df000   WppRecorder WppRecorder.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:40 2013 (5215F87C)
fffff800`0186c000 fffff800`01877000   ws2ifsl  ws2ifsl.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:40:03 2013 (5215F893)

Unloaded modules:
fffff800`01ef3000 fffff800`01f03000   dam.sys 
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00010000
fffff800`01e7e000 fffff800`01fd2000   bwcW8x64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00154000
fffff800`0048b000 fffff800`00496000   WdBoot.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff800`00fee000 fffff800`00ffa000   hwpolicy.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
2: kd> .bugcheck
Bugcheck code 000000C4
Arguments 00000000`0002000e fffff800`00362be0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
[/FONT]
```


----------



## julian121 (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL win8.1 64bit*

I've had a few problems such as the sound not working, touch buttons along the top not working but none of these problems lasted long and were fixed after a restart. The only real problem has been the crashes. I dont know if its worth noting but I got my computer through Xoticpc. I had them add an extra 4g of ram and upgraded the hardive.

-Should i run driver verifier and not check the nvidia drivers?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL win8.1 64bit*



julian121 said:


> I've had a few problems such as the sound not working, touch buttons along the top not working but none of these problems lasted long and were fixed after a restart.


Are these problems still occurring? Or was it a one-time thing?



julian121 said:


> The only real problem has been the crashes. I dont know if its worth noting but I got my computer through Xoticpc. I had them add an extra 4g of ram and upgraded the hardive.


The RAM is a potential jackpot here and *may* be the cause of [some of] your system problems.

One of the reports generated by the jcgriff2 app shows RAM configuration.

Yours shows 3x4 GB sticks = 12 GB total.

However, they are not all matched (same manufacturer), but they are the same speed (1600). Usually this is not a problem, but you never know with unmatched RAM.

You have 2 sticks Hynix/Hyundai HMT451S6AFR8A-PB in banks 1 & 3.

You have 1 stick Elpida EBJ40UG8BBU0-GN-F in bank 0. This has to be the RAM upgrade.

Remove the Elpida single stick and run on 8 GB RAM and see if there are any improvements in the system. 




julian121 said:


> -Should i run driver verifier and not check the nvidia drivers?


That is a good idea, but try the RAM first.

The additional problems re: buttons being INOP and sound strongly suggest that your system problems are in fact hardware related.

Is the system still under warranty?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## julian121 (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL win8.1 64bit*

So even though memtest showed no problmes it might be the ram?

And yeah those problems were pretty all pretty much one time things. Also yes i believe it still under warranty.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL win8.1 64bit*

memtest86+ is not infallible.

I've seen sticks turn up bad after running memtest86+ dozens of times showed them good.

But the issue here is not necessarily a bad stick of RAM, rather one that may not be "playing nice" with the others.

It is just a theory. I've always been told by hardware experts to replace all RAM to assure they match. 

I don't know why they didn't use the same type as the other 2 sticks when they did the upgrade.

*Is the system under warranty?*

If it is, your days under warranty are counting down.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL win8.1 64bit*

Just saw your edit about the warranty & the one-time items.

Have you contacted MSI support about this?

If not - do so --- and if you email them info, send a link to this thread to show what you have gone through so far with your new system.


----------



## julian121 (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL win8.1 64bit*

Alright i just emailed the people at Xoticpc. and my warranty through MSI is as follows 
- Warranty: 2 Year MSI US/Canada Parts & Labor 1 Year Global Warranty w/ Lifetime Tech Support

You think MSI's warranty includes the added RAM? Or would it be Xoticpcs?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL win8.1 64bit*

I can't say for sure, but I doubt MSI will cover the added RAM.

We still don't know if it is the problem. It was just something that caught my eye as I was going through the system files you provided.


----------



## julian121 (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL win8.1 64bit*

Alright and the only way to be sure is to go in and physically remove the RAM?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL win8.1 64bit*

Well... that's one way; certainly the easiest, IMO.

Run on 8 GB and see if the system stabilizes.

I'm not sure at this point exactly what system troubles remain.

Are you BSOD'ing when Verifier is off?
Freezing?
Other?


----------



## julian121 (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL win8.1 64bit*

Yeah I always BSOD for different reasons. Its usually IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL but sometimes its different things. And it seems pretty random. Sometimes when I'm gaming sometimes when im just siting there. It could run fine for hours or it could crash on startup.
I have Bluscreenview if you want me to give you that info of the crashes


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL win8.1 64bit*

Please re-run --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...tions-windows-8-1-8-0-7-and-vista-452654.html

Steps 1-4.


----------



## julian121 (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL win8.1 64bit*

I believe ive already done that. If you want i can do it again. My performance monitor has problmes though


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL win8.1 64bit*

What kind of problems are you having with PERFMON?

Any word from MSI?


----------



## julian121 (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL win8.1 64bit*

Ive contacted Xoticpc and I may just send it back. They said theyll look a it and said it to MSI if needed. It is still under warranty as well. And I dont know Whats wrong so heres a screenshot of what i do and what it retunrs.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL win8.1 64bit*

I know it's a PIA, but I would definitely send the system back.


----------



## julian121 (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL win8.1 64bit*

I just decided to uninstall the RAM and I believe that fixed it 0 crashes since. They're sending me another RAM module in the mail.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL win8.1 64bit*

Wow! That's great news.

Please let us know how things turn out.

Regards. . .

John


----------

